# Show dog or Pet dog?



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

Hi, getting my toy poodle in a few days. He is on full register and a show quality according to his breeder. My intention is to show him, but primarily wants him to be a part of the family. Met someone today who owns 5 toy poodles and have campaigned and titled some of them. He was telling me that show dogs should not be a pet dogs or they will not have the elegent attitude and movement that a champion show dog must have. any truth in that?

Are you of the opinion that an owner has to choose between having the dog as a show dog or a pet?*


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would have to say , that is a bunch of bull****.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree with Carley's Mom...

I can't speak to Poodles specifically but I showed my Silky (whom I bought from her breeder at a year old)and she even though she really hated the whole show dog thing, she would strut her stuff and show her heart out for me just because she wanted to please me! I never did finish her, she really didn't enjoy the show grooming or the shows and it was a fun hobby for me...so no use forcing her to do it. 

But I absolutely think a dog can be a show dog and a family pet (you may have to make some adjustments to accomidate the show coat in a family setting) but I think especially if you are going to owner-handle then the closer your bond the better the performance will be. Just my opinion though...


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

That doesn't sound right to me... aren't show dogs just part of the family when they're not working in the show ring or practicing?? That's kind of like saying people who work can't be part of a family because they won't be serious enough in the workplace or something.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

Good luck with your first show dog! No, I disagree with the man 100% if the breeder said he was show quality then he should have the attitude of wanting to show plus the movement!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

While I disagree with the statement that a "pet" dog can't be a "show" dog, there is at least a grain of rationale to the idea.

Many people overindulge their "pets." If a dog is strictly a pet, he might be getting too fat, or too thin, or not get the proper amount and type of exercise to display a well-muscled body. He might be overindulged behaviorally, so that he becomes quite bratty and / or lazy. With a Poodle especially, the upkeep of show ring hair can be very challenging, and it's all too easy to let things get out of control.

Poodles are very much a "handler breed," and while you do see dedicated breeder-owners showing their own dogs, it is very rare to see people showing their own dog who is also their pet. It can and has been done! But often, Poodles are sent away to a handler, who, since this is their profession (and assuming a *good* handler, naturally), take superb care of their charges and present them to the best of their ability.

BUT, of course a pet can also be a show dog! You just have to take care of the hair, give the proper nutrition and exercise, and train the dog properly. A dog who loves his person, as Poodles tend to be, can be as sparkly and wonderful a show dog as any in a handler's string.

--Q


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a friend who adopted a retired CH show toy, he will NOT run, he will only gait fast, and does circles when he's excited or nervous. A show dog traveling, crated often, just doesn't have the opportunity to be a home dog, but if raised to be a pet AND a show dog it's VERY doable.


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

*That's great*

That's really great to hear! Thank you all so much. 
He was telling me that if an owner wants him to compaign a dog, the dog may have to stay with him for any period of time between a few months to years (depending on how far we want to go), and be treated like a superstar.

Well, I am not ready to 'lose' my dog just so that he can win a title. I will give him a shot at the ring to see if the show ring suits us (& to keep my promise to the breeder). Then the rest of the time, I want my lil boy around and be a part of the family. So glad that we can do both. 

This handler proposed that I feed my pup Promil. Anyone heard of or have tried it for their poodle?


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Toodle,

Owner handling is possible. We have a bunch of Champions at home to prove it!... I prefer our dogs to have homes rather than "Crates"! Just because your poodle is a pet does not preclude them from being a "Show" dog. How long is a "Show" dog's career? What are they expected to do once done?... Hopefully your pup is nice, and can finish quickly...

If you plan on showing yourself, make sure you get your dog ready for the ring. Don't waste time, and money showing your dog when you both aren't ready for the ring! Learn to grow plenty of coat... it helps!

It looks like your pup is a Toy. Grooming should be more manageable than a Standard. Learn everything you can, go to handling classes. It is a great bonding experience for you and your pup...

Quossum,

You are right, some of our show families "Spoil" their pups... Oh well... I can deal with that... If they come with me for the show, within a few hours, they figure I WILL NOT put up with with naughty behaviour.

The weight thing can be a problem. Many pets are FAT!... I have a gorgeous boy on a diet. He needs to loose 3-5 pounds, (getting down to 60) before he gets in the ring... He is a well muscled Airedale, so he should be able to burn it off quickly. 

Would I change things, no... After he finishes, he has a loving family! His people love him dearly, and are enjoying the the "Show" dog routine. We need to encourage new people. They are the future. We all stared out sometime. You never know till you try.

A beautiful Poodle is beautiful! It lasts more than the 3 minutes in the ring....

Paragon


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

Thank you Paragon,
I will try and learn as much as I can in as short a time as I can. I will need to go for grooming and handling classes soon. And yes, grow the coat out 
Looking forward to seeing my pup this Friday, his flight arrives at 10:30 at night! Late! Do dogs get jet lag?
It is so good to have so many wonderful poodle people to talk to at this forum.
Yes, mine is a Toy.. Hopefully will have a spoo some day.. When I get a bigger house. Just starting sMaLL for now. 3 toys toodle and 1 spoo will be _ideal_.


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

I mean toy Poodle.. LOL


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This was a great question as I have heard it said several times before. I am also planning to show my new puppy. It seems to me you can have a pet and a show dog. They only need to not be spoiled and kept in top physical condition. Training needs to be geared towards the show ring, so you won't want to do the neighborhood obedience class. You should have them crate trained, of course. A certain amount of effort needs to be put into not mussing up their hair with vigorous dog play that might break off the hair or bone chewing that slobbers on their bracelets. To me every single dog should be a pet first and a show dog second. Poodles seem to be drowning in professional handlers and that is something I am thinking about. I have seen owners bringing their dogs to the ring to be handed over to a handler. Not all show dogs are kept by the handler. My new puppy, if we get a handler for AKC, will be one that is handed over at the ring if it seems impossible to do it myself there, although I may give it a whirl myself. UKC I will do. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Even professional handlers had too start somewhere! Good Luck to you!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think the biggest thing is that us owners do have a tendency to spoil our pets - whether show dog or not. It's more of an issue when they are puppies than when they grow up and learn the difference between work and play. It does help, though, if they will go out with a handler, they quickly learn "play with mommy work with _____." If you are owner handling you just have to really do a lot of training and make sure the boundaries and expectations are clear.

That said, my show dog is as spoiled as can be. I let him know what's up when I take him in the ring, I say, "you're a show dog, act like one!". But I'll admit, he's a spoiled bad boy.  Though he does know how to act with his handler...._usually_. He can be a real turd though. 

Hasn't kept him from being 3 singles shy from his Grand, though.


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

outwest said:


> This was a great question as I have heard it said several times before. I am also planning to show my new puppy. It seems to me you can have a pet and a show dog. They only need to not be spoiled and kept in top physical condition. Training needs to be geared towards the show ring, so you won't want to do the neighborhood obedience class. You should have them crate trained, of course. A certain amount of effort needs to be put into not mussing up their hair with vigorous dog play that might break off the hair or bone chewing that slobbers on their bracelets. To me every single dog should be a pet first and a show dog second. Poodles seem to be drowning in professional handlers and that is something I am thinking about. I have seen owners bringing their dogs to the ring to be handed over to a handler. Not all show dogs are kept by the handler. My new puppy, if we get a handler for AKC, will be one that is handed over at the ring if it seems impossible to do it myself there, although I may give it a whirl myself. UKC I will do.
> Good luck to you!


Thank you Outwest, and good luck to you too.
Don't want my puppy living with the handler too. I am checking out on grooming and handling classes now. The handler I spoke with wanted to charge me $7900 to teach me puppy clip, lamb clip, continental clip, handling and show rules. Isn't that ALOT? I don't think my husband will approve of me spending that much.
Anyway, the Counting down is on! My puppy comes in 3days!! This is surreal I am excited and nervous at the same time. 

Excited: because I will soon see my little one

Nervous: because his breeder has not replied my email or answered the phone. Yikes.. Just need to know that all jabs, registrations, paperwork are in place. Don't think she has sent many pups overseas before so.. praying that there will be no problems. Thankfully the pet movers are experienced. 

Need a little advice: By the time the local authorities clear him and I pick him up from the airport, it will likely be 11:30pm to 12mn and he would not have had food for the whole day. Spoke to the pet movers, they said that they do not give the puppy food before and during the flight as they tend to get air sick on full tummy. So, question is.. Should I give him something when we get home. Any suggestion on what I should give.. It would be way past his bed time..

Thanks!


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

If we can hand over to handler at the show, that would be ideal.

Congrats, CharismaticMillie! You and your poodle did well!! :-D


----------

